
Last-ditch heritage bid launched to keep Apple out of Federation Square - petecox
https://www.theage.com.au/melbourne-news/last-ditch-heritage-bid-launched-to-keep-apple-out-of-fed-square-20190210-p50wu1.html
======
ggm
If the planners had any balls they'd tell apple no. Fed square is fantastic. I
miss the wedge.

